
Prisons to take Florida inmates' MP3 players - ndespres
https://www.tampabay.com/news/Prisons-to-take-Florida-inmates-MP3-players_171459625
======
kwhitefoot
Is there a government department that has been given a mandate for making
money from prisoners by making them miserable?

